# XDm problem



## blackdog3 (Jan 6, 2010)

My XDm's slide will not stay locked in the open postion when the last round has been fired. Can anybody explain to me what the problem might be???????????


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Make sure your thumb or off hand is not making contact with the slide stop/release, I have a bad habit of making contact with it which prevents it from engaging.


----------



## blackdog3 (Jan 6, 2010)

That doesn't seem to be the issue. Any other ideas?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

blackdog3 said:


> That doesn't seem to be the issue. Any other ideas?


If you put an empty mag in and pull the slide to the rear does it lock? Does it fail to lock open with all magazines? Does the slide stop seem stiff when manipulating it by hand?


----------



## blackdog3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, it fails to lock with both the magazines. It also will stay locked when operated by hand. This is the only handgun I own so I am not sure if it feels stiff or not........


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Call Springfield, it's probably a defective slide stop or magazine followers.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

blackdog3 said:


> Yes, it fails to lock with both the magazines. It also will stay locked when operated by hand. This is the only handgun I own so I am not sure if it feels stiff or not........


Have you tried taking the gun apart and spraying it liberally with some WD-40 or preferably Rem-Oil and then put the gun back together and see if the slide will stay open on an empty magazine ?

If oiling fixes the problem, I would take the gun back down and wipe off any excessive oil and then apply proper (very limited) amount of gun lube to proper interior slide and other surfaces.

Good luck.

P.S. - Might want to also apply some Rem-Oil to your magazines.


----------

